# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kuopion matalalattia - Mercedekset, tausta ja ikä?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Ajattelin kysyä foorumilaisilta tietoa Kuopion liikenteen matalalattiakalustosta.
Kävin Kuopiossa pääsiäisenä. Kaupungissa näytti olevan käytössä varsin paljon matalalattiaisia Mercedes-Benz busseja, sekä vanhempia Citaron edeltäjiä että Citaroita.

Mikä on bussien tausta? Minkä ikäistä kalusto on, ja jos sitä on hankittu käytettynä, niin mistä?

Toisessa keskustelussa minulle on väitetty että Citarot ovat "uusia" busseja. Epäilen tosin tätä väitettä koska käsittääkseni Koiviston auto ei osta uutena muuta kuin omaa tuotantoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ik&#228; ja entiset omistajat l&#246;ytyv&#228;t Kuopion Liikenteen kalustolistasta:
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/pohjola...nne/kuopio.htm

Kuten sielt&#228; n&#228;kyy, on suurimman osan Mersuista hankkinut alun perin Oy Liikenne Ab p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudulle. Citarot ovat alunperin L&#228;hilinjojen p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudulle hankkimia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja t&#228;ss&#228; kerrotut L&#228;hilinjat-taustaiset Ciatrot _on ostettu_ uusina KA-omistuksen aikana. KA-omistuksen aikana Turun Linja-auto Oy:kin osti Citaroita - Mikko Laaksosen kotikaupunkiin Turkuun.
Vuosina 1997 - 98 KA-konserni hankki uusina 20 kpl Volvo B10L / Carrus K204 City U -t&#228;ysmatalalattia-autoja.
My&#246;s Oy Liikenne Ab oli KA:n omistuksessa hankkiessaan MB O405N:t Helsinkiin (yksi autoista oli v&#228;h&#228;n aikaa Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n Liikenne Oy:ll&#228 :Wink:  ja kaikista vanhin Mersu oli alkujaan Tammelundin hankkima; kaikki muut ovat KA-konserniin tulleet tehdasuusina.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitos tiedoista!

Kyselyn tausta on se, että toisessa keskustelussa minulle väitettiin, että ko. Citarot on aivan viime vuosina hankittu uutena Kuopioon. Tästähän ei ole kyse.

Mielenkiintoista myös havaita se, että erikoisesta kalustopolitiikastaan tunnettu Koiviston auto on myös tehnyt "normaaleja" uudishankintoja silloin kun se on osallistunut YTV-alueen ja Turun kilpailuihin. Ehkäpä Kuopiossakin tehtäisiin normaaleja hankintoja jos liikenne kilpailutettaisiin.

Turun osalta oma käsitykseni on ollut se, että linjan 18 osalta kyseessä oli Koiviston auton sekä joidenkin paikallisten yhteishanke. Lisäksi kilpailutus edellytti teliautoja, joita KA:lla ei ollut. Myöhemminhän KA luopui leikistä ja myi kaiken toiminnan paikallisille.

----------

